# Anxiety meds that don't cause the big D



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Has anyone tried an anxiety med that did not give them D!!! I am not IBS C or D just mostly G and cramping w/anxiety. I've been on Paxil and Celexa and both caused the Big D!! I'm interested in Remeron but I hear it causes constipation...has anyone had any success at all??


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tamgirl21, wandering star has used remeron. I think what side effects you get from these drugs is an individual thing and trial and error sometimes.If you do a search on remeron on the bb here there is a lot of information on it, so you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

On this part of my website are resourses to do searches for drug indications and side effects. http://www.ibshealth.com/ibstreatments.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

thanks eric, i'm kinda a chicken when it comes to taking meds... My mom doesn't want me to take them, she said they have bad side effects. All I know is that my anxiety is getting worse, especially now since I am going back to college.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

I take buspar for anxiety and don't have any side effects from it. However, I when I first started taking it I had to adjust the dosage because the dosage prescribed was too much and I got light headed, but once I found the right dosage it really helps. Also, unfortunately exercising helps with my stress and anxiety levels more than I like to think. I ride a stationary bike 3 to 4 times a week for 30 minutes and for the past 3 weeks I have been real tired because of work and haven't been riding, worst 3 weeks in along time. Even walking is good. You really need to find someway to relax. Good luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tamgirl21, here is some good info on;Harmful effects of mediccines on the adult digestive system for you, just fyi. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub...eff/harmeff.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

Hi there...I too have started Remeron (after being on Zoloft for about 6 months). Remeron certainly has been an improvement in the 'bowel' department







Do a search in the IBS archive for Remeron, and you'll find a wealth of information.Particularly, one member - Guy - has posted alot about it.Remeron can cause constipation, but I haven't heard any 'horror stories' about it.In addition to slowing motility, it also seems to have a minor sedating effect in some people, which can be quite beneficial if you're suffering from anxiety as well.Effexor is another A-D that some have used with success for anxiety that has also stopped their D. I've never tried Effexor.Give it some thought and talk it over with your doctor...Ropes


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Thanks guys for your advice. I did a search for Remeron on this site and found alot of great info on it. I think I'm definetly going to try it! I hope it helps......


----------

